# Stahlrahmen Hammer



## ralfi_rosario (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin im Besitz eines alten (15 Jahre) Rocky Mountain Hammer und wollte mir demnächst ein neues MTB zulegen.

Mir hat jetzt jemand erzählt er würde den Rahmen ( sieht schon etwas mitgenommen aus !!! )wieder aufbereiten und mit neuen Komponenten bestücken.

Macht das denn Sinn ??? Ist der Rahmen noch was wert ?? oder fahre ich besser mit einem komplett neuen Bike ???


----------



## krankedbiker (17. Juli 2004)

mach mal pics vom hammer, dann schaun wa mal obs sinn macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (17. Juli 2004)

Hi,

soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist Rocky einer der wenigen Kultmarken überhaupt. Für viele sogar die Einzige. Und du hast ein 15 Jahre altes "Hammer". Aus Stahl. Das erhöht den Kultfaktor um einiges.

Falls sich ein Mitglied des Classic-Forums hier her verirrt und bemerkt das hier jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt sein "15 Jahre altes Hammer-Stahl Rocky" einer optischen Runderneurung zu unterziehen ... ich glaube du könntest froh sein, wenn du *nur* mit Teer und Federn weg kommst.    

Aber im Ernst:
Versuch mal über die Suchfunktion was über "Neulackierung" etc zu finden. Wurde schon häufiger diskutiert.

In einer alten Bike, anfang diesen oder ende letzten Jahres, waren einige "Pulverbeschichter" genannt. Vielleicht hat jemand das Heft zur Hand, ich leider nicht.

Der einzige Namen an den ich mich erinnern kann, ist
www.brandes-speckesser.de

Aber vielleicht bietet Rocky ja selber Neulackierungen für alte Modelle an ... ?!


----------



## Marc T. (18. Juli 2004)

HI,

ich denke es macht immer Sinn ein Rocky neu aufzubauen, gleich wie alt der Rahmen ist-so lange er keine Beschädigungen aufweist. Was du dich fragen musst ist für welchen Einsatzzweck du das Rad benutzen willst. Ein 15 Jahre alter Rahmen ist z.b. weder für den Einsatz einer Federgabel ausgelegt noch für den Einsatz von Scheibenbremsen. Das heisst je nachdem wie du ihn fahren willst, solltest du checken ob und welche Gabel du verbauen kannst (selbst wenn eine Federgabel verbaubar wäre ist wohl spätestens bei 60mm Federweg Schluss).
Aus reinen Vernunftgründen macht hier ein neues Rad mehr Sinn aber wenn du an deinem Rahmen hängst und zu Rocky Mountain eine ähnlich innige Beziehung wie die meisten hier hast (mich eingeschlossen), nur leichtes Cross Country oder leichte Touren über Forstwege machst, dann bau dir den Rahmen wieder auf. Ansonsten neues Radl, und den Rocky Rahmen ins Wohnzimmer an die Wand.

Gruss Marc


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Juli 2004)

also ich find du solltest den rahmen mit möglichst vielen originalen parts dran saubermachen und ins wohnzimmer stellen, oder zu ebay... is ja schon nen oldtimer...

und dann kauf dir nen neues!


----------



## Fixel (20. Juli 2004)

Bei einem 15 Jahre alten Hammer würde ich keine Gummigabel verbauen. Speziell die heute üblichen >80mm Federweg versauen die Geometrie massiv. Wenn überhaupt, dann müsste es eine der ersten Generation sein (Rockshox Mag oder Quadra, Manitou 1/2...). Aber selbst so eine verändert das Fahrverhalten deutlich, hatte selbst damals euphorisch eine Mag20 in mein 91er Blizzard gebaut, und sie überlebte nur wenige Monate, weil das Bike mir keinen Spaß mehr machte.

Hübsch herrichten und als Classic-Bike fahren, um sich an die alten Zeiten zu erinnern ok.
Moderne Brems- und Schaltungskomponenten auch ok, aber nicht mit moderner Gummigabel!

Gruß
Fixel


----------



## hossegor (20. Juli 2004)

das rocky hammer ist ein schönes classic mtb. ich würde es mit org. parts wieder herrichten. wenn du in meine gallery schaust wirst du ein hammer in org. zustand sehen...ich liebe dieses bike.


----------



## freestyle (20. Juli 2004)

Hab mal gesurft und nur Rocky Mountain Hammer Race gefunden.
Hatte einene Reynolds 725 CroMoloy-Stahlrahmen 
Stand auch im 1996er Bike-Sonderheft
Stand sogar in einer Preisliste von 2004 mit 1200 $

Ich denke darüber so:

1. Ein Zweitrad ist nie verkehrt
2. Stahlbikes sind echt rahr geworden. 
3. Und ein liebevoll hergerichtetes Retro-Bike zum chillen finde ich cool...


----------

